# Mississippi snow! 3" and not 1 plow



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im down here visiting and apparently i brought the snow with me. 3" today and not a single plow, everything shuts down and they pray for it to melt.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

You should have taken your plow truck with you!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not surprised that they don't have plows in Mississippi since they just got indoor plumbing two weeks ago and electricity the week before that.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA i considered renting a wheel loader and calling a few big places but when I called them they said "call when theres more snow", they don't have a clue


----------

